# Caught mouse!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I will post a pic...but I was starting to get annoyed at my mouse trap...cost me a 5er! Anyways third day out...baited with a mothers day chocolate...and the mouse is in!

Am hoping it's the only one...but kept the trap out. Got him (lokos like a boy) in a perfecto tank at the mo...only so I would give him some water. Was at church then my parents today. My OH is saying I should release him at our train station...is far wnough away....but is this right? He says big animals stay away cos of trains and he should be fine. There is k#lots of countrside around there too. Don't wanna endanger the poor thing but don't wanna keep him locked up longer than tomorrow!

Thanks for any advice. He is very cute though lol!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Lots of foxes get killed on train tracks. Take him to church


Where is the best place? xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv always heard that unless you release them atleast 10 miles away, they may well just come straight back


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> iv always heard that unless you release them atleast 10 miles away, they may well just come straight back


Just seen this!!! 10 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My OH has just released one of his in a forest less than a mile away!

Do they survive outside?

I have just caught my second  Thought I only had one! But last night I saw a second. But it did run into the trap!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know if it's the same with mice, but with wild rats you can't really release them too far away because of competition with other groups of rats. If you release a wild rat into unknown territory then it won't know where the food, water and shelter is, and it may be killed by a group of rats already living there.

Really, the best way to solve a mouse problem is to block off where they are coming in, and remove anything which may be tempting them such as shelter and food.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Would hate to think what would happen if my dad caught one


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought it were illegal to release vermin anywhere? dunno what you are supposed to do with em though! They seldom survive here, if the cat don't get em the dogs do! SORRY


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think he will have as good a chance as he could have in the forest hun, if youve blocked all the holes up and he does find his way home he wont be able to get in anyway will he hun. It isnt fair to keep a wild mouse in captivity so you dont really have any other choice, unless they were tiny babies you would have a pet who is permanently terrified of you and unhandleable.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I don't know if it's the same with mice, but with wild rats you can't really release them too far away because of competition with other groups of rats. If you release a wild rat into unknown territory then it won't know where the food, water and shelter is, and it may be killed by a group of rats already living there.
> 
> Really, the best way to solve a mouse problem is to block off where they are coming in, and remove anything which may be tempting them such as shelter and food.


I have caught two so far...but seen another tonight! I have no food around. There are holes in the skirting which are blocked off but this one darted up through the fireplace. I have no idea what to do. Admittedly this is my forst sighting in over a week now.

Oh and to clarify...I would NOT keep a wild mouse as a pet...it would be incredibly mean. They are a little bit cute...though they have really hooked noses lol!!


----------

